# Good Deal?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey guys...just lookin at posts and checked out siderpharm.com and I saw this house fly kit. Good deal do you think? http://www.shopspiderpharm.com/servlet/Detail?no=34

Please include Yes and No's :lol:


----------



## Kriss (Jul 22, 2007)

Pupae and maggots are so very cheap that I would not breed your own.

Trying to breed your own is gona be a bit smelly and messy.

So personaly no, this would not be a good deal.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

you can make your own simpler one. Alright heres what I do:

-Find decaying meat(baby birds fall from their nest and die so sometimes I use those)

-put decaying meat in a jar outside

-wait for a bunch of flies to enter the jar

-quietly sneak up on the jar and close it

-wait for a couple of weeks and bam you have maggots

-keep it a while longer and bam, you have flies


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

No

Buy the maggots and keep them in the fridge. Take out however many you want and put them in a 32 oz deli cup. Have a hole cut in the side plugged with a foam plug. The maggots will pupate and be flies within a week. Feed them honey daily. Take the entire container and put it in the freezer until the flies stop moving. Take out however many you need to feed your mantids. They will start moving again and you can repeat the cycle. When you start running low take out some more maggots and put into a different container so they can pupate.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 22, 2007)

> NoBuy the maggots and keep them in the fridge. Take out however many you want and put them in a 32 oz deli cup. Have a hole cut in the side plugged with a foam plug. The maggots will pupate and be flies within a week. Feed them honey daily. Take the entire container and put it in the freezer until the flies stop moving. Take out however many you need to feed your mantids. They will start moving again and you can repeat the cycle. When you start running low take out some more maggots and put into a different container so they can pupate.


how long do the maggots last in the freezer Rick?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Maggots will probably die pretty quickly in the freezer, but they'll [blue bottle larvae] last at least 3 weeks in the refrigerator. In my experience, the longer I've kept them in the refrigerator, the longer it takes for the pupae to eclose... even up to 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

They can last about 2-3 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

> Maggots will probably die pretty quickly in the freezer, but they'll [blue bottle larvae] last at least 3 weeks in the refrigerator. In my experience, the longer I've kept them in the refrigerator, the longer it takes for the pupae to eclose... even up to 2-3 weeks.


 :lol: Meant fridge


----------

